# Is This A Maltese?



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Can you guess the breeder on this puppy? And do you know who he/she belongs to or is going to belong to?


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Bonnie's Angels! It looks like it! Cute pup where ever he's from!


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Hmmm... is the breeder Bonnie Palmer? I really have no idea! :confused1: 

Is this going to be your puppy?

These guesses are probably totally off. :brownbag: I hope they are not though because she looks like an Angel to me! :wub: :wub:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Not sure........I don't think it is a Bonnie's Angel though......small but the face doesn't look quite like hers~~~


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

I have no clue..but he/she is soooooooo cute!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

The puppy picture looks like an Angel from Bonnie but not so much the older ones. She/he is way too cute though! :wub:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Where'd those ears come from? LOL!


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Aug 5 2009, 02:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=813939


> Where'd those ears come from? LOL![/B]


 :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Bat ears!! Just like Pixie's when she was little. Aww I have such a soft spot for those ears, cutest darn thing ever!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I don't know, but I love those adorable little perky :wub: ears.


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Too cute! Love that lil face!

Who is getting this adorable fluff?????????


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

Maybe I'm naiive, but are you actually asking us if this is a maltese and/or to help you find where this dog is from? Because I swear I've seen the first picture before. Cute puppy, but maybe 1/2 Pom? Mayb'e Im crazy.


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

QUOTE (Lacie's Mom @ Aug 5 2009, 01:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=813925


> Can you guess the breeder on this puppy? *And do you know who he/she belongs to or is going to belong to?*[/B]


Ohhh, I get it now, you weren't actually asking if this was a maltese, ha! This is how you are posting that you are getting a puppy from Bonnie (I guess that is who everyone thinks the pup is from). Congrats!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Yep i'm a bit confused also, LOL.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

QUOTE (Lacie's Mom @ Aug 5 2009, 01:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=813925


> Can you guess the breeder on this puppy? And do you know who he/she belongs to or is going to belong to?[/B]


Well, the first dog doesn't look like the other two. The first dog when I clicked "save pic as" was called Spirit. So, the first dog is apparently Spirit, and the other two, who knows? I assume that's a Maltese, but it sure doesn't look a lot like the Angels I've seen. Oh, well, I guess they can't all look alike.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Lynn! Well, I know who it is....and I know who's getting "Spirit". :biggrin: ....but wild horses could drag it out of me... :innocent: 

She sure is a tiny one.


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Aug 5 2009, 06:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=814021


> Lynn! Well, I know who it is....and I know who's getting "Spirit". :biggrin: ....but wild horses could drag it out of me... :innocent:
> 
> She sure is a tiny one.[/B]


Oh, the TORTURE!!! :smpullhair: I would take her in a heartbeat! :wub: :wub:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

I can't take this suspense! Someone tell me puhleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

I swear I've seen that picture before too!

EDIT: Found it!: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...974&hl=remy

But I think the pups are different but maybe they are just related!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Aug 5 2009, 06:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=814030


> I swear I've seen that picture before too!
> 
> EDIT: Found it!: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...974&hl=remy
> 
> But I think the pups are different but maybe they are just related! [/B]


Oh my God, Briana. You have an eye for a dog like I have an eye for a bag. How did you even remember that you saw that? I'm really impressed with your dog eyes LOL.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

What a cutie. :wub: :wub: 

My guess is that the pup is an Angel, and that he/she will be going home to YOU, Lynn. :biggrin:


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Aug 5 2009, 06:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=814030


> I swear I've seen that picture before too!
> 
> EDIT: Found it!: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...974&hl=remy
> 
> But I think the pups are different but maybe they are just related! [/B]


Yowza!!!! Good eye!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Aug 5 2009, 06:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=814021


> Lynn! Well, I know who it is....and I know who's getting "Spirit". :biggrin: ....but wild horses could drag it out of me... :innocent:
> 
> She sure is a tiny one.[/B]


Pat, how come you're always the first to know everything? I'm jealous!!


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Aug 5 2009, 05:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=814030


> I swear I've seen that picture before too!
> 
> EDIT: Found it!: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...974&hl=remy
> 
> But I think the pups are different but maybe they are just related! [/B]


Wow, I'm also impressed! What a cute little munchkin. I wonder why maltlove decided not to get Remy/Spirit anymore. Anyways, looks like someone on here is getting a new puppy :wub: There's nothing more exciting!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (BrookeB676 @ Aug 5 2009, 06:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=814051


> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Aug 5 2009, 05:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=814030





> I swear I've seen that picture before too!
> 
> EDIT: Found it!: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...974&hl=remy
> 
> But I think the pups are different but maybe they are just related! [/B]


Wow, I'm also impressed! What a cute little munchkin. I wonder why maltlove decided not to get Remy/Spirit anymore. Anyways, looks like someone on here is getting a new puppy :wub: There's nothing more exciting!
[/B][/QUOTE]

But the pictures of the puppies are different. So maybe they were little mates, or maybe the same pup, who knows! But she's a cutie! :wub2:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Aug 5 2009, 06:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=814055


> QUOTE (BrookeB676 @ Aug 5 2009, 06:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=814051





> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Aug 5 2009, 05:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=814030





> I swear I've seen that picture before too!
> 
> EDIT: Found it!: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...974&hl=remy
> 
> But I think the pups are different but maybe they are just related! [/B]


Wow, I'm also impressed! What a cute little munchkin. I wonder why maltlove decided not to get Remy/Spirit anymore. Anyways, looks like someone on here is getting a new puppy :wub: There's nothing more exciting!
[/B][/QUOTE]

But the pictures of the puppies are different. So maybe they were little mates! 
[/B][/QUOTE]

OMG you even knew they were littermates and not the same pups!!!


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

QUOTE (princessre @ Aug 5 2009, 05:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=814056


> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Aug 5 2009, 06:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=814055





> QUOTE (BrookeB676 @ Aug 5 2009, 06:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=814051





> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Aug 5 2009, 05:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=814030





> I swear I've seen that picture before too!
> 
> EDIT: Found it!: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...974&hl=remy
> 
> But I think the pups are different but maybe they are just related! [/B]


Wow, I'm also impressed! What a cute little munchkin. I wonder why maltlove decided not to get Remy/Spirit anymore. Anyways, looks like someone on here is getting a new puppy :wub: There's nothing more exciting!
[/B][/QUOTE]

But the pictures of the puppies are different. So maybe they were little mates! 
[/B][/QUOTE]

OMG you even knew they were littermates and not the same pups!!!
[/B][/QUOTE]

haha you are funny, I think this is an assumption though! My heart melts everytime I see your signature and the beautiful Casanova!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Isn't Maltlove getting that pup anymore? It's the same pup as the one at the top.

We need a darn scorecard around here!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Aug 5 2009, 06:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=814059


> Isn't Maltlove getting that pup anymore? It's the same pup as the one at the top.
> 
> We need a darn scorecard around here! [/B]


Wow, Brit (a.k.a. Queen Dog Eyes)! So you even know that they are the same pup. OMG I'm so confused, but I'm highly impressed with all of you.


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

I'm confused too... someone needs to put an end to put an end to the misery!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (princessre @ Aug 5 2009, 06:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=814064


> QUOTE (Cosy @ Aug 5 2009, 06:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=814059





> Isn't Maltlove getting that pup anymore? It's the same pup as the one at the top.
> 
> We need a darn scorecard around here! [/B]


Wow, Brit (a.k.a. Queen Dog Eyes)! So you even know that they are the same pup. OMG I'm so confused, but I'm highly impressed with all of you.
[/B][/QUOTE]


 Sophia, you made me laugh.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

I think I've got it. There are two people getting pups. Maltlove is getting the one in the first picture , since she's shown her to us already, and Lynn??? is getting the one in the bottom two pics. But, I'm still wondering about the "Is it a Maltese?" part of the thread. If it is from Bonnie, which is now seems to have been proven to be, then why wouldn't Lynn know it's a Maltese? LOL! Guess that was a joke on us. Oh, well... Guess Lynn can explain if she comes back on the thread. I assume those ears will drop as it gets older.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I can tell you that its not me getting that beautiful maltese . Lynn, is she coming home to you and Tilly and Lacie?


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Didn't mean to confuse anyone. Was making a joke because her ears haven't dropped yet. :biggrin: 

The puppy pictured in post #1 is the littermate sister of the boy that Maltlove got from Bonnie. I think she picked the boy up in mid-July. And yes, all 3 pictures are of the same furbutt.

And yes -- she is MINE. I had originally planned on picking her up at the end of July but Bonnie felt that she was too tiny and wanted to hold her until the end of August -- but now Bonnie has decided to hold her until the end of September. LOL I think Bonnie's in love with her too. :wub: 

Apparently Bonnie is hand raising her and hand feeding her. She doesn't seem to like any of the puppy foods, but will eat cupcakes, sweet potatoes and now some adult dog food. What a spoiled one she already is. :Happy_Dance:

I was planning on naming her Spirit, but now that I know exactly how small she is, I'm thinking of changing her name to Gidget the Midget. :HistericalSmiley: 

We all know that Bonnie isn't the best at remembering to send pictures out, so, don't know when I'll get new ones. Anyway, I have almost 2 whole months to wait to bring her home.

Isn't she ADORABLE!!! :wub:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

She's just precious, Lynn!! Congratulations! I like Gidget the Midget, lol.


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Yes, she is adorable! In fact, she is my perfect Maltese! :wub: :wub: :wub: 

I can't wait until you get her, as I am definitely in her fan club! :biggrin:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Yes, she's adorable....EXTREMELY adorable.... :wub: 

An itty bitty widdle tiny precious Angel. (she reminds me of my first "Angel") 

So, I see you couldn't keep a secret! :shocked: ....  .... :chili: I can't wait till you get her!!!!!!!!!


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Aww...Many Congrats Lynn!!! She is too cute!!


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

She definately is a sweet little cutie pie and guess what!! I got to see her :wub: when Karen and I went to Bonnie's, and had to report back to Lynn about her. I even got to take a couple of pictures of her. It was fun watching what everyone said though.

Lynn, she definately fits the name "Gidget" :wub2:


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Could you share your pictures of Gidget, Lucy? Pretty please!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Oh how great. She is just a little doll. I am so happy for you Lynn, Congratulations and I love the name Gidget


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Congrats Lynn! So happy for you! She is a doll!


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Oh Lynn, that's wonderful news! :chili: :chili: I'm SO happy for you - little Gidget is totally precious, and I can't wait to see more pics of her. I wonder what your girls will think of her!  I hope they get along great! arty:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

how big is she going to get Lynne? Love her ears!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Super congrats!! She's adorable and teeny tiny!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

your soooooo spoiled  I am so happy for you Lynn, can't wait to watch her grow


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Wow! Another Angel 

Those Angels come in small packages.

Congrats Lynne. I know you can't wait!


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

QUOTE (princessre @ Aug 5 2009, 09:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=814119


> Super congrats!! She's adorable and teeny tiny!!![/B]


That's another cute name "Teeny Tiny".
You are going to have so much fun dressing arty: not one, not two, but three little girls. Lucky you...


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Awwwwww! That's how I knew the pictures were different! The pup you are getting is way smaller than Maltlove's Remy's picture. Oh my goshhhh she is just too cute! :wub: :wub: And those ears! eek! :wub: :wub: You are so lucky to have three beautiful girls to dress! 
So did you really want her to be a tiny one? I LOVE the name Gidget! I just bought a dvd pack of Gidget movies last week!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I wanted a little "midget". LOL :biggrin: I'm really hoping that she will be at least 3 1/2 lbs before it's over with, but -- who knows. I know that Bonnie's babies mature later, so we'll just have to wait and see.   I guess all my old "to go" bags will come in handy.

And thank goodness I sew -- otherwise their outfits would cost me a FORTUNE.   

I was hoping that Bonnie would decide to charge me by the pound. :biggrin: NOT!!!


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Awww! Congrats! I'm so happy for you. Get as many pictures as you can before those ears drop, I really regret getting more of Pixie. The bat ears are just the cutest darn thing. My favorite part was when one ear dropped and the other was still bat-like. I just couldn't get enough of her. Your new baby is so gosh darn cute!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Aug 5 2009, 08:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=814140


> Awwwwww! That's how I knew the pictures were different! The pup you are getting is way smaller than Maltlove's Remy's picture. Oh my goshhhh she is just too cute! :wub: :wub: And those ears! eek! :wub: :wub: You are so lucky to have three beautiful girls to dress!
> So did you really want her to be a tiny one? I LOVE the name Gidget! I just bought a dvd pack of Gidget movies last week! [/B]



Remy's pic is just closer. It looks like the identical same dog to me. Even the shaved leg and hair next to it match.
Sorry.


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

QUOTE (Lacie's Mom @ Aug 5 2009, 09:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=814149


> I did want her to be tiny -- but I don't think I wanted a midget. LOL :biggrin: I'm really hoping that she will be at least 3 1/2 lbs before it's over with, but -- who knows -- she may not even make 3 lbs.   I guess all my old "to go" bags will come in handy.
> 
> And thank goodness I sew -- otherwise their outfits would cost me a FORTUNE.
> 
> I was hoping that Bonnie would decide to charge me by the pound. :biggrin: NOT!!! [/B]


Wouldnt that be nice to be charged by the pound! I like that concept. I've heard that Bonnie's dogs just take longer to grow. Louis is finally 3.5 lbs (YES) and it took almost 2 years. I honestly never want one this small again. Poor guy cant go up and down our stairs, but I would never give up my little love bug.

On another note, does this mean you get to have 3 maltas when you travel back and forth to Phoenix? Is Jerry excited to meet midget?


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Aug 5 2009, 10:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=814153


> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Aug 5 2009, 08:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=814140





> Awwwwww! That's how I knew the pictures were different! The pup you are getting is way smaller than Maltlove's Remy's picture. Oh my goshhhh she is just too cute! :wub: :wub: And those ears! eek! :wub: :wub: You are so lucky to have three beautiful girls to dress!
> So did you really want her to be a tiny one? I LOVE the name Gidget! I just bought a dvd pack of Gidget movies last week! [/B]



Remy's pic is just closer. It looks like the identical same dog to me. Even the shaved leg and hair next to it match.
Sorry.
[/B][/QUOTE]

That's what I thought too at first. Maybe her face/smaller. But something about her pic says she's itty pitty, but not what position the lens was in! LOL 

Lynn, do you know how much she weighs now? :wub:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Congratulations! :wub: :wub: :wub: I am so green with envy. I would so like to have a tiny one.


----------



## marleysmom (Apr 16, 2008)

Congratulations!!!! And I just LOVE the name Gidget. :wub:


----------



## tygrr_lily (Aug 22, 2007)

congrats on your new little baby! i can't wait til you get her and we get to see more pics of that precious little girl

look at those EARS. ahhhh overload of cuteness :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

Another Angel :wub2: I am on :cloud9: looking at the pics of your precious baby! 
CONGRATS!!! :cheer:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Congratulations!!!
Lynn, that's so exciting!! I adore Bonnie's angels and get puppy fever every time I see one. I can't wait until you get her and we get to see more pictures. Its going to be so much fun to hear about her and watch her grow. I'm truly excited for you!!


----------



## maltlove (May 23, 2009)

WOW when I saw that picture I thought it was Remy! I haven't picked him up yet due to my mother having an accident and my having to leave town to care for her. Bonnie also wanted to keep him a little longer due to his size. It's amazing how much that first pic looks like the picture Bonnie sent me! I'll be sure to post pictures of Remy when I do get him!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Congratulations on your new baby! How exciting. She is so adorable...I want one so bad.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

She's sooooooooooooooooooooooo cute, I can't stand it. :wub: :wub: Almost 2 more months to wait until she comes home to me. I'm so very lucky that Bonnie has decided to let me have this litte angel. I know that she's very, very special. 

Bonnie says that she's like Sprout (who was also hand raised/fed) They just love to have someone feed them and they can be picky eaters (well, my two are pretty picky too -- that's why I home cook for them). As I said before -- she loves her sweet potatoes and her cupcakes and prefers adult dog food over puppy food. She's a perfect little spoiled maltese. So Bonnie got so attached to Sprout that she's keeping him. (Bonnie, remember, Spirit is MINE.) LOL

And I guess she's a little energizer <strike>bunny</strike> puppy -- go, go, go all the time. Very healthy and probably thinks she's much tougher than she is (don't they all). And, of course, she likes to "pick" on all of the other angels -- especially those that are bigger than her (oh those cute puppy antics). She's such a little character. I think that Tilly and Lacie will really enjoy having her around. Tilly loves to have other furbutts to play with and I think Spirit (or Gidget) will certainly be able to give her a run for the money.

She may be small, but she's "mighty". After all, good things always come in small packages. I'm counting the days until she's home with me. :chili: :chili: :chili: 

I guess that when Lucy and Karen were at Bonnie's last week, Spirit was out bossing everyone around. What an attitude!!! Do I sound excited???? Well -- I AM!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

i am so happy for you.she so adorable.


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

I'm so excited for you! She's adorable and so tiny too :wub: Did you have to wait forever on Bonnie's list?


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Love those ears! Congrats Lynn! She is a pocketful of cuteness!!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Congratulations, Lynn. Such a beautiful little midgie. {That's what I call my Darla}
xoxoxoxooxox


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Congratulations, Lynn!!! :chili: She is absolutely darling!!! :tender: I am so happy for you!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## bellabianca's mom (Jan 25, 2007)

Congratulations! Bella Bianca and I are so happy for you. :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: You deserve this little bundle of joy. :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: How old will Spirit be when she joins your family? What does she weigh now?

Hugs :grouphug: .


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

What a little doll baby :wub: Congratulations!!!!!!


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Congratulations on your little Angel she is adorable :wub: :wub:


----------



## ksm (Nov 18, 2008)

She is as cute as a button and so VERY tiny! She would fit in a tea cup!


----------

